# Upgrader un iMac G4



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

Je m'apprête à mettre à niveau mon iMac G4/800 sur le plan matériel.

Je vais donc ouvrir la 1/2 boule.

Je m'apprête à y installer un disque dur 200 Go 7200 tr/mn, un superdrive DVR 108, et une barrette de 512 Mo à la place de la barrette 256 d'origine.

J'ai juste quelques questions...

Y a-t-il une limite de capacité de disque dur géré en interne?
Est-ce bien un disque IDE ATA?
Quel(s) modèle(s) me conseillez-vous (je ne voudrais pas mettre un disque qui fasse plus de bruit que le disque d'origine, ni qui chauffe trop, pour ne pas entendre les ventilos se mettre en route plus souvent qu'aujourd'hui)?



Quelqu'un sur ces forums a-t-il déjà fait de genre de manip? Si oui, quels conseils ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je m'apprête à mettre à niveau mon iMac G4/800 sur le plan matériel.
> 
> Je vais donc ouvrir la 1/2 boule.
> 
> ...



- Ide ata c'est exact.
- Pas de limite, en tout cas 200 go c'est bon.
- SEAGATE avec 8 mo de cache si tu as assez d'argent (ou 2 mo dans la cas contraire), ce sont les plus silencieux, les plus fiables aussi, par contre il est possible qu'ils chauffent légèrement plus, mais je doute que cela engendre un changement de comportement de la ventilation, à confirmer.

Voilà pour le peu que je sais


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

OK merci. Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que j'aurai attaqué l'opération


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

salut

je vais bientot switch (noel ou janvier) et je me tate entre un ibook, un portable c genial

mais le nouvel imac a un design sympa, ultra compact...

et puis j'ai vu ton post

ce qui me gene avec le nouvel imac c son absence d'evolutivite a cause de son format et ca me fait un peu bcp chier le coup du simple lecteur dvd pour le prix...

faut debourser 2000¤ pour le modele 20" pour pouvoir avoir le superdrive....


donc quitte a switcher, etant que le G4 reste une super machine, je pourrais eventuellement prendre un imac G4 comme toi

par contre, ou trouver un superdrive a installer soi meme  ? et pour quel prix ? car j'imagine que la piece detachee apple c'est pas donne...

et sinon, est ce que tu penses que la manip est facile a faire ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> je vais bientot switch (noel ou janvier) et je me tate entre un ibook, un portable c genial
> 
> ...



Mais tu vas poster ton message partout toi ?  :rateau: 

Et arrête un peu avec ton "pas évolutif" tu vois bien que ça veut rien dire dans ton cas... 

Un graveur DVD interne, un bon comme le 108 de pionner ça vaut pas 70 euros et c'est très simple à monter.

Des imacs g4, t'en trouves encore à la fnac entre autres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

oui mais pour le format comment ca se passe ?

parce que la boule qui sert de socle, le cache du lecteur dvd d'origine est bien plus petit que la facade normale d'un lecteur de dvd non ?


et sinon, le superdrive seul tu l'achetes ou ?

merci


----------



## Tangi (6 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je m'apprête à mettre à niveau mon iMac G4/800 sur le plan matériel.
> 
> Je vais donc ouvrir la 1/2 boule.
> 
> ...


Salut,
J'ai moi aussi un iMac G4, et je n'ai qu'un lecteur combo, autant dire que ça m'intéresse beaucoup tout ça. Je voulais savoir si, une fois l'opération effectuée, tu pouvais m'expliquer la démarche à suivre pour effectivement changer mon lecteur combo par un lecteur superdrive. L'idéal ça serait que tu prennes des photos avec un numérique si t'en as un, mais je veux pas abuser, c'est peut être trop demandé. Je suis chiant, non ??? 
Enfin si tu pouvais juste m'expliquer comment faire en spécifiant le modèle acheté, le prix, etc, et me dire si t'es satisfait du résultat. 
Si ça t'embête, laisse tomber je comprendrai... En tout cas je te remercie d'avance...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (6 Décembre 2004)

Pour installer un graveur DVD dans un Mac, pas de panique.
Même si la façade du graveur semble plus large que l'orifice des Macs à tiroir, il suffit d'y regarder d'un peu plus près. En effet, la facade du tiroir sur le graveur DVD est amovible. Sur les Pioneer en tout cas. En effet, la partie qui clôt le tiroir est "clipsée" sur le tiroir lui-même, et il suffit de la retirer précautionneusement. C'est prévu pour.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

donc n'importe quel lecteur ou graveur au format 5"1/4 passe ?


----------



## Machistador (6 Décembre 2004)

sans rire je prefere changer le disque dur sur un imac G5 que sur un imac G4 et si on cherche un peu on trouve ca 

C quand meme bien plus simple de cander le DD sur l'imac G5, il ne faut donc pas dire que c pas evolutif 

Franchement au prix de l'iMac G5 17 SD je vois pas l'interet de prendre le modele tournesol : une autre possibilité peu onereuse c imac G5 1,6 et un graveur de DVD externe comme Celui-ci  cout total 1399 + 79=1478 

A+
Michael


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

Pour upgrader l"imac G4 la marche à suivre est là
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106 (déjà indiqué ci-dessus par Machistador)
ou là en anglais
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html

Quand aux éléments de base (DVR 108 de pioneer et disque dur ATA, on trouve ça chez MacWay par exemple, ou Surcouf, ou n'importe quel revendeur de matériel)

Par contre pour un iMac G5 c'est BIEN PLUS SIMPLE tellement il est conçu de façon modulaire!


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> donc n'importe quel lecteur ou graveur au format 5"1/4 passe ?


Il faut juste faire attention à la longueur (une fois la façade démontée). Il ne doit pas faire plus de 7,8 pouces.

Et puis il est préférable de choisir un des modèles qu'Apple installe dans ses machines récentes (comme ça on est sûr qu'il est reconnu par MacOs X)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> sans rire je prefere changer le disque dur sur un imac G5 que sur un imac G4 et si on cherche un peu on trouve ca
> 
> C quand meme bien plus simple de cander le DD sur l'imac G5, il ne faut donc pas dire que c pas evolutif
> 
> ...




ce que tu appelles tournesol c l'imac G4 ?

bah, reconnais qd meme, que grace a sa tige, on peut le basculer et le tourner comme on veut, c pas le cas du nouveau modele...

j'ai regarde un peu, c'est vrai que le imac G4 reste cher en occaz...


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu appelles tournesol c l'imac G4 ?
> 
> bah, reconnais qd meme, que grace a sa tige, on peut le basculer et le tourner comme on veut, c pas le cas du nouveau modele...


euh j'ai un iMac G4... c'est vrai qu'on a une grande latitude pour positionner l'écran.

L'iMac G5 donne moins d'amplitude d'inclinaison de l'écran. Par contre contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, la rotation de l'ensemble est assez facile (c'est tout le pied qui pivote sur la table)

Pour en revenir au sujet de mon message initial.... j'ai attendu plus de 2 ans pour me décider à ouvrir le ventre de mon iMacG4, et je vais le faire avec un max de précautions (c'est du travail à coeur ouvert, avec plein de pièges un peu partout). L'iMac G5 au contraire a été conçu pour que l'utilisateur lambda puisse changer lui-même les éléments essentiel (disque dur, lecteur optique, barrettes Ram....). Il est clairement plus évolutif que mon G4!

De plus comme Apple indique que l'utilisateur peut changer lui-même ce type d'éléments sur le G5, le faire n'annule pas la garantie (alors que sur le G4, si je me plante, je n'aurai que les yeux pour pleurer....)


----------



## nicogala (8 Décembre 2004)

Je vous rappelle que je tiens à votre disposition le pdf officiel d'Apple pour le démontage complet de l'iMac G4 -> c'est là (4,1Mo)


----------



## kitetrip (8 Décembre 2004)

He bien, ça me donne la chair de poule de démonter mon cher tournesol ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## alarache62 (14 Février 2005)

J'ai fait le saut et je suis ravis!

Ce week end j'ai confié à un ami mon Imac G4 800 pour changer le disque dur:
à la place d'un 60Go à 5400tr, on a mis un 200Go à 7200tr!
Grand bien m'en a pris Xbendch est passé de 67,63 à 83,133 +22,92%!! (768Mo de Ram)

Ma machine de 3 ans a pris un coup de jeune et repart pour un bon moment! 

Pour le 60Go je viens d'acheter un boitier externe FireWire/USB2 à 69¤ ouch!

Et j'aurai pu également en profiter pour changer e superdrive et y mettre la dernière version pour un prix modique de 60¤ mais bon encore des frais moins bien rentabilisés que le DD.

Donc n'hésiter pas! Courrez chez votre revendeur préféré pour faire cette maj.

J'hésitais à acheter une nouvelle machine mais ce qu'il me manquait le plus c'était de la place et pour avoir un gros disque dur, aujourd'hui encore, il faut mettre le prix??


----------



## Eh (14 Février 2005)

Après avoir déjà démonté mon iMac G4/800 une fois pour changer le Superdrive et le DD (120 Go), j'ai voulu de nouveau augmenter la capacité du DD ... J'ai acheté un DD 250 Go, démonté et remonté le iMac ... pas pu formater le DD ... 

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé que l'iMac 800 est un ATA66 qui ne peut pas gèrer plus que 130 Go ... Re-démonté et ré-installé l'ancien disque ... Snif !

Et je lis maintenant que cela fonctionne quand même avec un DD de 200 Go ... Re-snif !


----------



## alarache62 (14 Février 2005)

Oui désolé pour toi, mon Maxtor 200Go 7200tr est parfaitement reconnu!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Eh a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir déjà démonté mon iMac G4/800 une fois pour changer le Superdrive et le DD (120 Go), j'ai voulu de nouveau augmenter la capacité du DD ... J'ai acheté un DD 250 Go, démonté et remonté le iMac ... pas pu formater le DD ...
> 
> Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé que l'iMac 800 est un ATA66 qui ne peut pas gèrer plus que 130 Go ... Re-démonté et ré-installé l'ancien disque ... Snif !
> 
> Et je lis maintenant que cela fonctionne quand même avec un DD de 200 Go ... Re-snif !



C'est bien un ATA66, mais il peut gérer plus de 130 Go. en tout cas aucun problème avec mon 160 Go sur mon imac G4/700


----------



## superdada (14 Février 2005)

Moi aussi, j'ai un 160 Go sur mon iMac G4 800 Mhz et ça tourne !

Lire ici 

Test avec xBench v1.1.3 :

Avec le disque d'origine (Seagate 60 Go / Modèle : ST360020A) :

Disk Test 62.56 
Sequential 65.69 
Uncached Write 63.20 26.34 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write 61.76 25.29 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read 76.11 12.05 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read 63.55 25.68 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random 59.71 
Uncached Write 48.36 0.73 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write 60.41 13.62 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read 67.97 0.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read 66.45 13.68 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Avec le nouveau disque (Maxtor 160 Go / Modèle : 6Y160P0) :

Disk Test 109.07 
Sequential 118.04 
Uncached Write 139.17 58.01 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write 113.53 46.49 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read 98.80 15.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read 128.68 51.99 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random 101.36 
Uncached Write 85.48 1.28 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write 141.93 32.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read 89.58 0.59 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read 104.66 21.54 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

Pas pu formatter le DD??? Tu es sûr que tu ne t'es pas planté dans la position des cavaliers Maitre/Esclave/cable select?

Car au pire ton DD aurais du être vu comme un DD de 128 Go...


----------



## alargeau (15 Février 2005)

Oh mais elle tombe super cette discussion. Je cherche un tournesol depuis quelques temps et ce qui me bloquait c'était justement le fait qu'apparemment, personne ne se risquait à cette opération périlleuse (changement DD, etc). Mais on dirait bien que j'avais mal vu.
Savez-vous quelle est la capacité maximale du DD que peut accepter le tournesol. J'imagine que ça dépend du modèle, mais je pense que les derniers à 1 et 1,25GHz n'était pas en ATA66, mais plutôt en ATA100, non ?
Sinon, c'est une belle bête, il me fait beaucoup plus d'effet que le nouveau G5 mais bon le G5 est peut-être un meilleur achat pour l'avenir et pour Tiger


----------



## Zyrol (15 Février 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais elle tombe super cette discussion. Je cherche un tournesol depuis quelques temps et ce qui me bloquait c'était justement le fait qu'apparemment, personne ne se risquait à cette opération périlleuse (changement DD, etc). Mais on dirait bien que j'avais mal vu.
> Savez-vous quelle est la capacité maximale du DD que peut accepter le tournesol. J'imagine que ça dépend du modèle, mais je pense que les derniers à 1 et 1,25GHz n'était pas en ATA66, mais plutôt en ATA100, non ?
> Sinon, c'est une belle bête, il me fait beaucoup plus d'effet que le nouveau G5 mais bon le G5 est peut-être un meilleur achat pour l'avenir et pour Tiger



C'est sur que le G5 sera mieux pour Tiger ! Mais question design, personnellement, le G4 est le plus beau, et avec un peu de bidouille, tu peux vraiment avoir un ordi performant pour plusieurs années encore. Notammment si tu achetes les dernieres generations d'imac G4.


Je ne suis pas pret de me séparer de ma demi-sphère !!!


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas pret de me séparer de ma demi-sphère !!!


 
Même chose pour moi... avec un nouveau DD Western Digital Caviar 250 Go (8 Mo de cache) en 7200 tours, la RAM portée à 1 Go et un superdrive Pioneer DVR-109, il n'a rien à envier aux iMac G5!


(NB j'ai choisi le DD western Digital pour 2 raisons: niveau sonore très faible et faible dissipation de chaleur, pour éviter une surchauffe interne qui aurait conduit le ventilateur à s'affoler!)


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Ouais ! Vive l'iMac G4  Dans un ou deux ans, je crois que je vais aussi passer le pas, en mettant un disque dûr plus véloce et changer la barette de RAM interne pour une 512Mo (ce qui fera un joli Go de RAM).

Et franchement le petit tournesol se montre encore très véloce, et je trouve que son design est aujourd'hui inégalé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et franchement le petit tournesol ne montre encore très véloce, et je trouve que son design est aujourd'hui inégalé



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Dés que quelqu'un rentre dans mon appart c'est :
"Whoaa l'écran" ,  non la c'est l'ordi complet  , "NON!!!". C'est vraiement la curiosité et l'étonnement. 
Je pense que je vais franchir le pas ces vacances et mettre mon Seagate dans la bouboule. Mais c'est vrai qu'on a un peu peure d'ouvrir ce petit bijou :love:


----------



## alargeau (15 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Même chose pour moi... avec un nouveau DD Western Digital Caviar 250 Go (8 Mo de cache) en 7200 tours, la RAM portée à 1 Go et un superdrive Pioneer DVR-109, il n'a rien à envier aux iMac G5!
> 
> 
> (NB j'ai choisi le DD western Digital pour 2 raisons: niveau sonore très faible et faible dissipation de chaleur, pour éviter une surchauffe interne qui aurait conduit le ventilateur à s'affoler!)



Oui c'est vrai que 250Go c'est pas mal, mais alors c'est sûr qu'il sera reconnu ? Et combien peut-on mettre maximum, parce que je serais même bien tenté par un 300Go moi.
Et sur la tournesol, j'ai vu que laram est maximum de 1go, mais c'est le cas pour tous ou les derniers modèles acceptent plus ?

C'est vrai que le tournesol n'a pas à rougir devant l'iMac G5, bien au contraire, je le troiuve beaucoup plus beau. Ensuite c'est vrai qu'il a une carte graphique limitée et peut-être l'écran de moins bonne qualité aussi. En tout cas j'ai regardé les annonces, et il est vendu très cher !!! J'ai vu un 1,25GHz avec un écran de 20" vendu à 2000¤    c'est plus cher qu'un G5 20" !!!


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

carte graphique limitée? c'est une carte NVidia GeForce 4 Mx 32 Mo de VRam... celle de l'iMac G5 n'est pas très différente!


----------



## alargeau (15 Février 2005)

Celle du G5 est une FX5200 avec 64mo DDR, il y a une belle différence quand même.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Celle du G5 est une FX5200 avec 64mo DDR, il y a une belle différence quand même.


 
La dernière révision de l'iMac G4 (comme le mien   :love: ) comprend exactement la même carte graphique... Une petite GeForceFX 5200 64Mo DDR


----------



## superdada (17 Février 2005)

Après le disque dur, je viens d'installer un graveur Pionneer DVR-109... Ça grave !

Parcontre, le DVR-109 fait énormément de bruit en lecture.
C'est très embêtant pour regarder des DVDs.


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2005)

superdada a dit:
			
		

> Après le disque dur, je viens d'installer un graveur Pionneer DVR-109... Ça grave !
> 
> Parcontre, le DVR-109 fait énormément de bruit en lecture.
> C'est très embêtant pour regarder des DVDs.


 
Ce bruit se produit-il avec TOUS les disques? Ou est-ce uniquement un problème de disque mal équilibré et qui vibre???


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2005)

superdada a dit:
			
		

> Après le disque dur, je viens d'installer un graveur Pionneer DVR-109... Ça grave !
> 
> Parcontre, le DVR-109 fait énormément de bruit en lecture.
> C'est très embêtant pour regarder des DVDs.


 
MacBidouille indique qu'une nouvelle mise à jour du firmware est diffusée par PIoneer pour le DVR-109 (activant notamment la gravure 16x de nouveaux médias DVD-/+R 16x, corrigeant des erreur d'écriture sur DVD-RW...)

Ce qui est chiant, c'est que ces updaters ne sont diffusés que sous forme de fichiers.exe, ce qui nécessite de passer par l'installation du graveur sur un PC!


----------



## Georges Abitbol (18 Février 2005)

Heu.. êtes vous absolument certains que les disques de plus de 120 Go sont effectivement gérés en intégralité par les tous premiers iMac G4 (janvier 2002) ? C'est pas ce que j'avais lu à l'époque où j'ai changé mon HD de 60 go d'origine par un 120 Go (après un passage par un 80 Go)... Justement je m'étais arrêté à 120 Go pour ne pas risquer de rencontrer des difficultés...
Ceci dit s'ils gèrent tous des disques durs au delà de 120 Go, je crois bien que je vais le garder encore plus longtemps mon tournesol...  

Concernant la barrette de mémoire interne, toutes ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai tenté un fois de remplacer la barrette interne par une barrette de 512 Mo (caractéristiques a priori compatibles) et rien à faire... l'iMac considérait qu'il n'y avait pas de barrette dans le connecteur... Donc s'entourer de précautions...

Enfin, n'oubliez pas de faire attention à ne pas coincer (et couper) des nappes en remontant la boule, et surtout enlevez et remettez de la pate thermique sur "l'échangeur thermique" (appelation à vérifier..) entre les deux parties de la demi-sphère...

A part ça, vive l'iMac G4 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> Heu.. êtes vous absolument certains que les disques de plus de 120 Go sont effectivement gérés en intégralité par les tous premiers iMac G4 (janvier 2002) ? C'est pas ce que j'avais lu à l'époque où j'ai changé mon HD de 60 go d'origine par un 120 Go (après un passage par un 80 Go)... Justement je m'étais arrêté à 120 Go pour ne pas risquer de rencontrer des difficultés...
> Ceci dit s'ils gèrent tous des disques durs au delà de 120 Go, je crois bien que je vais le garder encore plus longtemps mon tournesol...
> 
> Concernant la barrette de mémoire interne, toutes ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai tenté un fois de remplacer la barrette interne par une barrette de 512 Mo (caractéristiques a priori compatibles) et rien à faire... l'iMac considérait qu'il n'y avait pas de barrette dans le connecteur... Donc s'entourer de précautions...
> ...



JE CONFIRME mon iMac G4/700 est de la première génération (d'ailleurs, à la seconde, il n'y avait que des 800 minimum), et fonctionne parfaitement avec un disque dur Hitachi Deskstar de 160 Go avec 8 mo de cache.


----------



## Georges Abitbol (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> JE CONFIRME mon iMac G4/700 est de la première génération (d'ailleurs, à la seconde, il n'y avait que des 800 minimum), et fonctionne parfaitement avec un disque dur Hitachi Deskstar de 160 Go avec 8 mo de cache.



Et bien voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne ! Merci pour l'info

la prochaine fois : 200 Go d'un coup... et j'en profite pour changer la barette interne...

Mais au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience positive du remplacement de la barrette interne... car la première fois chez moi, ca n'avait pas marché... (c'est un iMac G4 800 mhz de janvier 2002, les tous premiers quoi...)

Donc si quelqu'un a des infos sur le sujet (marque ou type de barrette ayant fonctionné) je suis preneur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne ! Merci pour l'info
> 
> la prochaine fois : 200 Go d'un coup... et j'en profite pour changer la barette interne...
> 
> ...



Perso, j'ai remplacé la 128 mo d'origine par une 256 en PC 133 tout ce qu'il y a de plus "de base", et ça fonctionne aussi "au poil" que le HD


----------



## superdada (18 Février 2005)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> Heu.. êtes vous absolument certains que les disques de plus de 120 Go sont effectivement gérés en intégralité par les tous premiers iMac G4 (janvier 2002) ?



Ça doit dépendre de la marque et du modele du disque dur car je connais une personne qui a le même iMac G4 que moi (Janvier 2002) et il n'a jamais réussi à utiliser + de 128 Go d'un Seagate 160 Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Une précision quand même, mon disque dur est partitionné, et la plus grosse partition fait 123,37 Go. Peut-être est-ce les "Partitions" de + de 128 Go qu'il ne gère pas ?  J'ai partionné direct lorsque j'ai eu le disque.


----------



## superdada (18 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ce bruit se produit-il avec TOUS les disques? Ou est-ce uniquement un problème de disque mal équilibré et qui vibre???



Ça se produit avec les 4 DVD video que j'ai essayé.
Je ne pense pas à un problème de disque qui vibre.
Parcontre en gravure il n'y a pas de soucis.
Peut-être qu'une mise à jour du firmware règlera ce problème ?
Mon DVR-109 a la révision 1.01 et la dernière version est la 1.17 !!!

Je n'ai pas envi de re-démonter mon iMac pour le flasher sur un PC.
D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas de PC sous la main. :mouais: 
Vivement un flasher sur Mac OS X !  :rateau:


----------



## superdada (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une précision quand même, mon disque dur est partitionné, et la plus grosse partition fait 123,37 Go. Peut-être est-ce les "Partitions" de + de 128 Go qu'il ne gère pas ?  J'ai partionné direct lorsque j'ai eu le disque.



Non ça ne change rien de partitionner. C'est la taille totale qui est bridé dans le cas d'un disque dur non géré. J'ai lu ça dans le forum quelque part.


----------



## kitetrip (19 Février 2005)

Ben pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore acheté de graveur DVD pour leur iMac G4, je leur conseille le Pionner DVR-107.
C'est celui d'origine dans mon Mac et aucune vibration ! Juste une lecture un peu bruyante mais très silencieux sur les DVD


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore acheté de graveur DVD pour leur iMac G4, je leur conseille le Pionner DVR-107.
> C'est celui d'origine dans mon Mac et aucune vibration ! Juste une lecture un peu bruyante mais très silencieux sur les DVD



C'est quand même bizarre ça ! Mon DVR 107, accheté d'occaze l'été dernier ou il sortait d'un PC remplacé par un DVR 108. Je l'ai monté dans un boitier Firewire, et je suis obligé de coller mon oreille dessus pour me persuader qu'il n'est pas en panne, tellement il fait pas de bruit en lecture comme en gravure.


----------



## libellule80 (22 Février 2005)

J'ai trouvé des explications pour les limites de 128 Go :

DD limite 128 Go


----------



## Zyrol (22 Février 2005)

libellule80 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé des explications pour les limites de 128 Go :
> 
> DD limite 128 Go



Donc à priori, ce sont certains tournesol qui ne gère pas ces DD ?

Ou est ce que l'on peut voir cette histoire de ATA 66 ou 100 ? j'ai regardé dans les informations systèmes et je n'ai pas trouvé cette info.


----------



## libellule80 (23 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Donc à priori, ce sont certains tournesol qui ne gère pas ces DD ?
> 
> Ou est ce que l'on peut voir cette histoire de ATA 66 ou 100 ? j'ai regardé dans les informations systèmes et je n'ai pas trouvé cette info.



Pour les 1er imac G4, il ne gèrent pas plus de 128 Go. 

Il y a 2 choses à savoir ( voir spécifications de l'imac G4 spec imac G4 (janvier 2002) :

- le bus de stockage est en ATA-66 sur les disques d'origine (40 ou 60 Go).
- le bus du système à 100 Mhz.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

libellule80 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les 1er imac G4, il ne gèrent pas plus de 128 Go.
> 
> Il y a 2 choses à savoir ( voir spécifications de l'imac G4 spec imac G4 (janvier 2002) :
> 
> ...



A VERIFIER : en effet, mon iMac G4/700 à un HD de 160 Go, partitioné (capa réelle 153,37 Go, trois partitions de 10, 20 et 123,37 Go), et d'après Apple, c'est de partition de plus de 128 Go qu'il s'agit.


----------



## Georges Abitbol (23 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A VERIFIER : en effet, mon iMac G4/700 à un HD de 160 Go, partitioné (capa réelle 153,37 Go, trois partitions de 10, 20 et 123,37 Go), et d'après Apple, c'est de partition de plus de 128 Go qu'il s'agit.



Bon et bien finalement je vois que la question n'est pas encore tranchée...

il reste donc trois hypothèses :

1 - Soit le iMac G4 (première version) n'accepte pas du tout les disques de plus de 128 Go

2 - Soit il les accepte mais à condition qu'aucune partition ne dépasse 128 Go

3 - Soit il accepte des disques durs de plus de 128 Go et des partitions de plus de 128 Go

Qui aurait des expériences réussies (ou pas) de ces différentes hypothèses ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien finalement je vois que la question n'est pas encore tranchée...
> 
> il reste donc trois hypothèses :
> 
> ...



En fait les infos récupérées sur cet autre thread laissent penser que certains iMac de première génération supportent au moins le second cas, voire même le troisième (le mien par exemple), mais d'autres seulement le premier. A priori c'est une question de loterie, officiellement, ce serait le premier cas uniquement.


----------



## superdada (24 Février 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est le cas n°3.

J'ai un disque Maxtor 160 Go :
- Modèle : 6Y160P0
- Capacité formaté : 152.67 Go

J'ai installé OS X sur une seule partition de 152.53 Go.  

Ce ne serait pas plutôt à cause des marques et des modèles de disques ?


----------



## libellule80 (25 Février 2005)

superdada a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé OS X sur une seule partition de 152.53 Go.



Ton imac date de quelle année?


----------



## superdada (1 Mars 2005)

libellule80 a dit:
			
		

> Ton imac date de quelle année?



Je l'ai eu en Mars 2002. C'est donc l'iMac G4 de première génération.


----------



## pickwick (18 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir, alors résumons nous, je viens d'acquérir un imac G4 Tournesol 20 " 1,25 ghz.

Je veux changer le disque dur : puis-je mettre un disque IDE ATA 100 de 400 ou 500 Go ? 

Puis-je faire remplacer la seconde barrette de RAM par une de 1 Gb (je ne parle pas de celle soudée qui est de 256) ce qui me donnera 1280 mb de mémoire.

Et aujourd'hui, en avril 2006 quel modèle de superdrive peut-on mettre dans cet imac sans le rendre bruyant pour autant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Si le tournesol 20 pouces marche comme le 15 pouces (et MacTracker me dit que c'est le cas), il n'y a pas de barrette soudée, il y a une barrette SODIMM sous le fond, et une barrette de SDRam en interne. Tu peux donc, si tu changes le disque dur, en profiter pour remplacer celle ci aussi.

Ce n'est pas la mer à boire (j'ai changé deux fois le disque dur du mien, et aussi la barrette de SDRam interne), mais il faut être précautionneux à l'ouverture et à la fermeture (notamment ne pas serrer trop fort les vis du fond), et ne l'entreprendre que muni de pâte thermique sous peine de le griller rapidement après l'avoir refermé.

Je crois que chez MacBidouille, il y a un tutorial sur l'opération.


----------



## nicogala (18 Avril 2006)

Tiens, j'ai le pdf officiel d'Apple pour le démontage/remontage ->ICI


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, alors résumons nous, je viens d'acquérir un imac G4 Tournesol 20 " 1,25 ghz.
> 
> Je veux changer le disque dur : puis-je mettre un disque IDE ATA 100 de 400 ou 500 Go ?
> 
> ...



Tu mets un pionner 110 pour le SD et pour le DD tu es limité par le contrôleur ATA à 120 go.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que chez MacBidouille, il y a un tutorial sur l'opération.



ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets un pionner 110 pour le SD et pour le DD tu es limité par le contrôleur ATA à 120 go.



Tu auras mal lu, sans doute, il s'agit d'un 20 pouces, qui est livré en série avec soit un 80, soit un 160 go. Déjà que mon 15 pouces 700 Mhz gère très bien mon disque de 160 Go, alors tu penses un 20 pouces ...  Non, pas de limite pour le disque dur  (d'ailleurs, MacTracker le confirme).


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras mal lu, sans doute, il s'agit d'un 20 pouces, qui est livré en série avec soit un 80, soit un 160 go. Déjà que mon 15 pouces 700 Mhz gère très bien mon disque de 160 Go, alors tu penses un 20 pouces ...  Non, pas de limite pour le disque dur  (d'ailleurs, MacTracker le confirme).




Zut alors :hein: 
Je comprends plus rien, c'est pour un contrôleur ata 100 alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

Non, c'est indépendant du contrôleur, le mien est un ATA66 et gère les gros disques, mais c'est un coup de bol, en théorie, la première série de tournesols (15" 700/800 Mhz) ne les gérait pas. Je pense que les derniers modèles de la série ont bénéficiés des contrôleurs de la seconde série (les premiers 17" à 800 Mhz) en raison d'un problème d'approvisionnement. Toutefois, à partir de la seconde série (15" et 17" à 800 Mhz), le tournesol gère officiellement les disques de + de 128 Go


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi amoureux du G4 Tournesol, je suis passé récemment d'un 800 à un 1.25GHz afin d'avoir la connectique USB2.0 et Airport Extrême, car mes expériences précédentes (ibook G3 300 et imac G3 333) m'ont enseigné que les connexions sont en pratique ce qui fait l'âge d'une machine.  

Une question en passant = quel avantage y-a-t-il à installer un gros disque dur (ou un drive optique) en interne, plutôt que de les monter en externe via firewire ? C'est plus rapide ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi amoureux du G4 Tournesol, je suis passé récemment d'un 800 à un 1.25GHz afin d'avoir la connectique USB2.0 et Airport Extrême, car mes expériences précédentes (ibook G3 300 et imac G3 333) m'ont enseigné que les connexions sont en pratique ce qui fait l'âge d'une machine.
> 
> Une question en passant = quel avantage y-a-t-il à installer un gros disque dur (ou un drive optique) en interne, plutôt que de les monter en externe via firewire ? C'est plus rapide ?


 
J'y vois plusieurs avantages:
1 - quand on achète un Mac tout en un, c'est pour limiter le nombre de cables et de périphériques.... bref mettre le disque en interne , c'est plus "propre"
2 - les gros disques durs actuels ont des vitesse de rotations nettement supérieures à celle du disque d'origine de l'imac (7200, 10000 tour/mn contre 5400 tr/min). Et comme MacOS X fait un usage très important du disque, avoir un disque plus rapide donne un coup de fouet au système quant à sa réactivité.


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2006)

Merci. C'est clair, et je vais y penser. Mais j'ai un peu d'appréhension car cela semble quand même plus compliqué à ouvrir qu'un iMac G3, ou même qu'un Mini (ou un Mac SE dans lequel je me souviens avoir installé, fixé par du scotch  , un nouveau disque dur en remplacement du disque d'origine...).

Au passage, pour ceux qui souhaitent désosser leur Tournesol, voir ce site = 1 2 3 4. C'est en japonais mais les photos sont très claires.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> cela semble quand même plus compliqué à ouvrir qu'un iMac G3



Pour avoir eu les deux à ouvrir, je peux t'assurer que non ! Par contre, c'est vrai que ça pardonne moins les erreurs.


----------



## CBi (22 Avril 2006)

Je pense donc ouvrir et changer (tant qu'à faire) lecteur DVD, DD et barette interne. Question subsidiaire = quelle est la configuration à suivre pour le problème des maitre/esclave sur le DD et le graveur de DVD ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Disque dur maître, lecteur/graveur optique slave. Toujours le plus rapide en maître


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est indépendant du contrôleur, le mien est un ATA66 et gère les gros disques, mais c'est un coup de bol, en théorie, la première série de tournesols (15" 700/800 Mhz) ne les gérait pas. Je pense que les derniers modèles de la série ont bénéficiés des contrôleurs de la seconde série (les premiers 17" à 800 Mhz) en raison d'un problème d'approvisionnement. Toutefois, à partir de la seconde série (15" et 17" à 800 Mhz), le tournesol gère officiellement les disques de + de 128 Go




Mais comment savoir alors ? Mon G4 MDD 1 ghz FW 800, pour moi il était limité à 4 x 120 go (sans changer le contrôleur), j'ai un doute now. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Cette caractéristique est renseignée dans MacTracker pour quasiment tous les modèles. Voici pour le tien !


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2006)

Ah ouai cool merci, je l'avais vu mais j'étais pas sûr de comprendre tellement j'étais persuadé de l'inverse.

Donc pas de limite ?

Mais c'est génial ! Ah moi le 4 x 1 tera ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Donc pas de limite ?



Si, ton budget ! :rateau:



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est génial ! Ah moi le 4 x 1 tera ! :love:



Fais le chèque d'abord ! 




NB : Si mes souvenirs ne me trahissent pas, au dessus du tera, c'est le peta ... un truc à tout péter !


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2006)

Il est intéressant de noter que d'après ce site, le maximum de mémoire accepté est 2GB :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Georges Abitbol (30 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai déjà changé deux fois le disque dur de mon Tournesol. Le démontage est facile, faut juste avoir un jeu de clefs Torx si mes souvenirs sont bons. Par contre faut faire très attention à ne pas coincer (et sectionner) les nappes en remontant, et changer la pâte thermique sur la pièce métallique servant de caloduc entre la boule et sa base. Pas la peine d'en mettre beaucoup. Et puis tant que la boule est ouverte, ne pas hésiter à passer un petit coup d'aspirateur (puissance au minimum) dedans, histoire d'enlever la poussière accumulée.

Voilà, avec un minimum de précaution, l'opération est pas bien compliquée.

Par contre j'avais tenté une fois de changer la barrette de mémoire interne de 256 Mo pour la remplacer par une de 512 Mo. Malheureusement le iMac n'en a jamais voulu. Pourtant elle fonctionnait bien (testée sur un PC) et avait semble-t-il toutes les caractéristiques requises (SDRAMM PC 133). Mais bon, avec une autre marque de barrette l'opération doit tout à fait être possible...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Il est intéressant de noter que d'après ce site, le maximum de mémoire accepté est 2GB :sleep::sleep::sleep:



ATTENTION : Il y a tournesol et tournesol : les 700 et 800 Mhz, qui utilisent de la SDRam PC133 plafonnent à 1 Go de Ram, les plus grosses barrettes de PC 133 faisant 512 Mo. A partir des machines à 1 Ghz, on passe à de la PC 2100 pour laquelle on trouve des barrettes de 1 Go, d'où une Ram maxi de 2 Go pour ces dernières.


----------



## benko (1 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je reprends le fil de ce post en l'actualisant un peu. Comme le matériel change vite...

J'ai un iMac G4 1Ghz en 17 pouces qui commence à prendre un peu d'age... Comme je trouve que c'est une belle machine, je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'en séparer.
Je souhaite donc lui donner une deuxième jeunesse en changeant :
- Mémoire : si possible upgrade jusqu'à 2 Go
- DD : prendre un modèle très silencieux et rapide
- graveur DVD actuel

Maintenant, si j'ai bien noté comment démonter le tout. Je ne suis pas très au fait des matériels et de leur compatibilité avec Mac OS X.

Quels matériel (mémoire, disque dur et graveur) me conseilleriez-vous pour cette opération ?

Merci


----------



## CBi (1 Septembre 2007)

Tu peux te reporter à un fil plus complet et plus récent sur le sujet.


----------



## GnuLinux (7 Mars 2015)

Bonjour

je déterre un peu le sujet car le fil le plus récent n'existe plus.
j'ai un Imac G4 20 usb2 , 2Go de ram , sous Tiger 10.4.11 avec Classic

comme mon disque dur fait quelque cliquetis j'ai bien envie de le changer par un 3,5 sata avec 64 Mo de cache , le disque plus l'adaptateur rentre dans le Imac ?

(c'est celui la http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0049ESNRA/ref=pe_386181_37038081_TE_3p_dp_1 )

Merci


----------



## CBi (7 Mars 2015)

Désolé pour le lien mort... Voici un lien vers un fil très riche sur le sujet qui j'espère fonctionnera mieux.

Mais pour répondre directement à ta question, sur la base des photos que j'avais justement publiées dans ce fil, j'aurais tendance à dire que ça va être juste. Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que dans le montage IDE les cables (IDE et alim) viennent se brancher sur la demi-épaisseur du DD placée en bas, alors que la photo sur Amazon, avec l'adaptateur ces éléments vont se retrouver sur la demi-épaisseur supérieure, donc au montage, plus haut dans le creux de la sphère, où il y aura moins d'espace entre le DD et la paroi.

Au prix de l'adaptateur, tu peux peut-être d'abord acheter l'adaptateur seul et voir ce que ça donne avant d'acheter le DD. La solution sûre serait de monter un DD de format 2.5. Ou alors peut-être choisir un adaptateur SATA-IDE câblé plutôt que sur carte.


----------



## GnuLinux (7 Mars 2015)

je te remercie pour le lien et ta réponse 

j'ai passer commande , quand le colis arrive je fait des photos du montage en espérant que tout rentre 
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B000OGX5AM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0049ESNRA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008968L6M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
si le montage réussi je met les photos ici ou sur l'autre fil ?


----------



## CBi (7 Mars 2015)

GnuLinux a dit:


> je te remercie pour le lien et ta réponse
> 
> j'ai passer commande , quand le colis arrive je fait des photos du montage en espérant que tout rentre
> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B000OGX5AM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> ...


De mon point de vue, l'autre fil est vraiment le fil de toutes les modifs et remises en forme du Tournesol, donc pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser ?


----------

